# Earliest time to divide bromeliad pups



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

What's people's experience with the earliest possible time at which a bromeliad pup can be divided from its parent successfully? Typically I wait until they are starting to open up and form a good central cavity, but I'm wondering if it can be done earlier (ie when they are a substantial spike but have not themselves opened up). 

Anyone experimented with this or otherwise know the answer?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont ever cut pups until they are at least 1/2 the size of the mother plant. Usually, I wait even longer and cut them when the pup has sprouted roots off of the stolon. 

I just have so many bromeliads that are pupping at any given time that I have quite the selection of pups to choose from. 

-Matt


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Interesting. Well, you can certainly remove them *way* earlier than that with no detrimental effects to the bromeliad that I can tell. I generally remove them pretty young for use in other locations, unless I want them where they are growing.


----------



## dakotaaiken (Apr 5, 2010)

is the pup the red thing that comes out of the top?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

dakotaaiken said:


> is the pup the red thing that comes out of the top?


A pup is an offset from the mother plant that produces a second bromeliad much like the mother. It is essentially a baby bromeliad. Most neos, at least what I referred to in my first post, will usually sprout pups off the base of the plant where the woody stolon is. 

Npaull... The only reason I wait so long on my bromeliads is because I have a plethora of bromeliads and dont know what to do with them all right now. 

-Matt


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

McBobs said:


> Npaull... The only reason I wait so long on my bromeliads is because I have a plethora of bromeliads and dont know what to do with them all right now.
> 
> -Matt


I'll take some off your hands, Give a few to me =D


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I too am curious about this. I have a large pup in one of my bigger tanks and it is currently pressed against the top, but not sure if I can remove it yet.

Also I have noticed with the more round/big/etc bromeliads, the pups always come out stringy because they are trying to get around the mother plant. Maybe removing them early will make them get the round shape since they don't have to bend around another plant for light?

Matt, you know where to send those broms if you get too many...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Matt, you know where to send those broms if you get too many...


Haha. I already promised you one of the big red pups I have. I was looking at it again today, and there is now 4 pups growing off the mother plant at the same time. Kinda wicked looking. Literally everything I have is pupping currently. I even have a bromeliad that only has 2 leaves on it that is still pupping. 

The main thing I would be worried about removing pups too early is their ability to produce roots at a very young age. I dont know though...

Hey Antone...What do you think about all this?

-Matt


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

All my broms are pupping now as well. Can they recognize a season even while in the viv or was it just coincidence?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am by no means an expert but I do a lot of reading. What I have seen most commonly is people remove the pup when it's 1/3-1/2 the size of the mother plant. I cut them off a little earlier if I want to put them somewhere else or if they are not getting enough light(I guess one could argue that they don't need as much light because they are still attached to the mother plant. I really don't know.)

FWIW I have broms pupping all year round.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Neos are epiphytes so roots or none, so long the pup is at least a 3rd size of the mother, theyre chopable. Cut them too small and they just seem to exist or grow a lot slower. They also grow a minimal root ball. The stoloniferous ones often do not grow roots until they come in contact with a solid surface.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Specifically with Neoregelia, you just want to make sure the brom pup has begun to open up and is starting to spread. When they are just little tube-like things, leave 'em. 

Many other genera have different rules. Most notably those in the Tillandsia family. These can be cut WAY earlier. "Grass Pup" is a term you'll hear for many of these. So long as the base is visible, they can be cut.

For example...

Neoregelia 'Royal Flush' x pauciflora. This pup on the left is far too small and young to cut. Yeah, it'll probably live but like tinctoritus mentioned, it probably will be stunted or grow slowly.










This Neo. 'Alley Cat' x pauciflora pup is just about ready though. You can see the leaves have begun to spread...









I wish I had some more examples but I think this should get the point across.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I cut pups off if 2 of these 3 apply:
1) Starting to root
2) Opened up/ leaves are Spreading out a fair bit
3) A least 1/2 The size of the mother plant

Seems to be working out so far. Just cut 4 pups today, too.


----------

